# My book's model



## LorrainePestell (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi KindleBoards readers and writers,

I'm new today and thought I'd start by uploading a photo of the friend who keeps me company while I'm writing.










Have fun with words!

Lorraine Pestell


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think the picture worked. At least I can't see it


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

My trusty proofreader and muse:


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

That is one adorable muse!


----------



## dmdaye (Jun 6, 2014)

love the photo, he seems like great inspiration to have a round!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Pretty darned a-muse-ing.


----------



## Sarah_Brownlee (Sep 29, 2014)

Mel Odious said:


> My trusty proofreader and muse:


LOL! What a great pic - I love dogs (I walk them) - French bulldog or Boxer? Maybe both? Whichever he is - great tongue!


----------

